# Tired and slight jitters



## daisy_ysiad2002

OK so this doctor I had few years back said she has seen women come in with hypo sypmtoms and feel agitated, anxiety a bit and slight jitters or tremors. She doesn't know why....no one knows why she said as those symptoms are usually associated with hyper. However she did say she has had numerous patients come in with these symptoms. Some doctors know of this and some don't but no one has answers why. Its SO FRUSTRATING! THE FEELING is like when you haven't slept in a while or up all night and u get agitated and tired. But now I've noticed as the years have gone by and I'm older its happening more often and yes my hashi's has progressed. Just curious who else has these symptoms even with good nights sleep and eating well and lower stressors?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

http://www.drrichardhall.com/anxiety.htm found a great site regarding MOOD/ANXIETY AND THYROID ISSUES FOR HYPER/HYPO/DIABETICS WITH THIS AND HASHI'S TOO. I guess its a common symptoms with thyroid issues that should go away once the med starts to work and body calms down...could take a few months.


----------



## hillaryedrn

I'm so sorry that you are feeling like this. I know it's got to be frustrating. Are you seeing an Endocrinologist for the treatment of your Hashi's? Sounds like your meds might need to be adjusted. What are you taking? When was the last time your labs were drawn? Do you know the results with ranges?


----------



## peaches

I feel the same symtoms whether I am hypo or hyper. My anxiety reaches extremes. If you were to go out in 0 degree weather in you underwear, the terrible shaking that would start when you are cold, happens to me when the anxiety starts. I have had shaking so bad that I look like I have Parkinson's disease. I get diarhea, dizzy, nauseous, you name it. I have had the anxiety so bad that crazy irrational thinking comes into play. Like I want to just escape my own body because I feel so terrible. It usually comes in waves and late at night from anywhere from 10:30pm to 3am. I will wake up out of a dead sleep with my skin flushing red and feeling like I am burning from the inside out. since I started taking the thyroid meds it has toned down quite a bit and there are some nights where I actually sleep the whole night thru. My temp usually stays anywhere from 95 degrees to 97 degrees. I still don't think my meds are titrated right but at least we are working on it. Just having a doctor that is willing to treat me based on my symptoms and not my "normal" labs means alot.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

My mom's thyroid doctor said that those night time times are when the thyroid starts working..usually evening time to early morning it does a certain routine and is very common with hashi'/thryoid patients. Its soo annoying and then in the day you feel extra tired because we never got any sleep!!! Looking back I think I was in my hyper phase when that happened to me all the time, it seems to have calmed down quite a bit since then. I know that a TBSP of coconut milk mixed with chamomile tea did wonders for me


----------



## peaches

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> My mom's thyroid doctor said that those night time times are when the thyroid starts working..usually evening time to early morning it does a certain routine and is very common with hashi'/thryoid patients. Its soo annoying and then in the day you feel extra tired because we never got any sleep!!! Looking back I think I was in my hyper phase when that happened to me all the time, it seems to have calmed down quite a bit since then. I know that a TBSP of coconut milk mixed with chamomile tea did wonders for me


Thanks for the tea tip. I will try it.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

Blackstrap molasses (1 tsp ) mixed in tea before bed works as well to minimize symptoms. I came across an article that says it contains ALOT OF SELENIUM which we need and selenium helps calms down the antibody attack. I tried it...and to be honest it is the only thing that kept me going for months......until I see then endo. I didn't think it would help but it seemed to minimize the panicky/anxiety episodes in the middle of the night and the 'flushing' episodes that I had were BAD.


----------



## peaches

I wish there was a one stop shop for all things thyroid. You know, eat this, you can't eat that. Here's what you do for this, here's what you do for that. I am going to go buy some blackstrap molasses and coconut milk for my chamomile tea tomorrow.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

I know  its so frustrating. The molasses won't taste that great...but I was at a point where i didn't care what it tasted like because it worked. Let me know if you see a difference in a few days. 3-4.


----------



## chopper

Well you are certainly not alone. It's 3:30 AM and Im here typing instead of sleeping. Quite common for me unfortunately. I get the jitters too but to me it feels more like zaps....like tiny electric shocks almost, mostly in my legs and lower abdomen.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

I used to get those zaps as well...not a pleasant feeling.


----------



## peaches

nasdaqphil said:


> Well you are certainly not alone. It's 3:30 AM and Im here typing instead of sleeping. Quite common for me unfortunately. I get the jitters too but to me it feels more like zaps....like tiny electric shocks almost, mostly in my legs and lower abdomen.


OMG! We might as well have been typing to each other because I was up at 3:30 too. I fell asleep @ midnight and woke up @ 3:10 and didn't fall back to sleep. :sad0049: Had to get up and go to work at 5:15am.  It's definitely the kind of day you end up with when you have no sleep.


----------



## Andros

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> My mom's thyroid doctor said that those night time times are when the thyroid starts working..usually evening time to early morning it does a certain routine and is very common with hashi'/thryoid patients. Its soo annoying and then in the day you feel extra tired because we never got any sleep!!! Looking back I think I was in my hyper phase when that happened to me all the time, it seems to have calmed down quite a bit since then. I know that a TBSP of coconut milk mixed with chamomile tea did wonders for me


That is correct; the thyroid hormones are diurnal. Even with normal healthy thyroid.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002

I found that I had to eat no sugar at all....when I had these bad episodes for months. The only thing remotely related to sugar was black molasses, some coconut milk and a tsp of honey. I mostly ate veggies and avoided fruit.  Was aweful but it really did make me feel better. My sister was the same, sugar made it worse and she had to avoid fruit too but no one is diabetic and doctors can't figure this out. They look at you like your outta this world. Peaches...I too get really bad nausea when my body is not working right and the doctors cant' figure that one out as well with this hashi's. Oh well..whatever... I'M GLAD I'M NOT ALONE and have this board and wonderful people to relate too. THANK YOU BOARD PEEPS AND ADMINS  The other thing that helped my nausea was probiotics (acidophilus) from the health food store, it maintains healthy intestines and made me feel better because most of our serotonin and other things live in the gut!!!! Instead of probiotic yogurt they know sell its more worthwhile just buying the bottle at the healthfood store for daily supplements.


----------



## Andros

peaches said:


> I wish there was a one stop shop for all things thyroid. You know, eat this, you can't eat that. Here's what you do for this, here's what you do for that. I am going to go buy some blackstrap molasses and coconut milk for my chamomile tea tomorrow.


I love molasses on my oatmeal. Yum! It's packed w/ iron.


----------

